# 856a hesston baler questions



## rjr1414 (Oct 17, 2010)

Considering buying a used 856a Hesston baler. Would like to hear from you that have experience with this model.


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't know a lot about Hesston round balers other than every one I have seen was for sale. That cannot be a good sign. Down here it is damn near 100% Deere/New Holland/Vermeer, in that order. I highly recommend making sure a dealer is close by if you press the trigger on the deal. Balers love eating parts, especially if they are heavily worn or abused. That is a big baler as I recall. 5X6? If you are selling make sure your local hay market supports big bales. I downgraded to a 4X5 for that very reason and my profits went up. Most of the hay I bale goes directly to hobby farmers with smaller tractors. I have been cursed more than once by guys with MF 235's trying to move the 5X5 bales I stacked on their place.


----------

